Ask HN: What are you currently reading? - hijklmno
======
medialucky20
Thinking slow thinking fast- reading it for the 2nd time. It is very good
book. Need good attention and slow reading to get the best of it

~~~
Tomte
It is very good, but the reader needs to be aware that the replication crisis
in psychology did not stop short of the experiments described in the book.
Caveat lector.

[https://retractionwatch.com/2017/02/20/placed-much-faith-
und...](https://retractionwatch.com/2017/02/20/placed-much-faith-underpowered-
studies-nobel-prize-winner-admits-mistakes/)

------
giantg2
Just finished: We Get Confessions - Albert Joseph Jr.

Currently reading: The Tactical Edge - Charles Remsberg

------
uaas
The Pale King by David Foster Wallace, author of Infinite Jest. Both are
highly recommended.

------
dmullet
"A Spy Among Friends: Kim Philby and the Great Betrayal" by Ben Macintyre

------
catacombs
American Psycho by Bret Easton Ellis.

------
peace2all
A Walk in the Woods - Bill Bryson.

------
thedevindevops
This is going to hurt - Adam Kay

